# Looking to buy.... Which one do u think?



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

What I can see of the Cremello is what I like. Looks like good bone, correct legs... and the right angles to the hind leg. 

Better photos would help. A lot.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought so too. The only problem with her is she has to be limited on turnout and if ridden has to have shoes, shes been lame in her front end with laminitis.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I personally would run away from ANY horse that they told me HAD to have front shoes-especially a 15 yr old one. It just screams "navicular" to me. Period.

Why are you so interested in "open to breed"? If you are looking to breed, you should NOT be looking at a grade horse, IMO.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

The stud is a registered paint, breeding for a good quality PtHA foal, wanting to compete on the mare too.

The cremello is supposedly very much reliable, leave her for 6 months go out catch her and go without issues. I dont like the shoes thing either. The younger mare is in good health, no hoof trouble no previous founder, laminitis or colic


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So you are just looking for one to breed a stud to you already have or have picked out? Pretty much just for looks? Sure what it sounds like, but I sure hope not.

I personally think the cremello is cowhocked, but, just what I see from bad pictures.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I personally like the first one better. The cremello has too many problems. Buying a potentially lame horse is a terrible idea, and I don't exactly like her neck.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I had no idea the Cremello had foundered in front. 

I do not like the grullo because she appears tied in at the knee as well as sickle hocked/camped under. She looks "weedy." 

The cremello seems to have good bone, correct angles and is a nice horse. The disposition is another thing I would like. 

That being said, a horse that has foundered can be a problem, especially if you are breeding the horse and it is a mare. Foaling can induce founder and anything going wrong at all can induce founder. If it is bad enough you can lose the mare AND the foal.

I will also add this. I would not breed either of these horses. They are not good enough to be bred. A horse for breeding, especially the broodmare, should either be a proven producer (sometimes you can get something VERY good that is older but that horse may have issues catching and retaining a fetus). 

Broodmares are not cheap and not grade horses. So ofter someone wants to breed a horse and they get.. well.. junk.. for the broodmare. remember, 1/2 of the genes and a larger part of temperament (because the mare raises the foal) is from the MARE. 

In looking at the Cremello, she may have some insulin resistance or even Cushings (see the crest on her neck?). A horse with this trouble should not be bred. 

In looking at the grullo I see bow legged behind, back at the knee and tied at the knee in front and bad hing leg angulation. This horse is also one that should not be bred. 

If you really like the stallion you are looking at, have you considered buying one of his foals out of a really nice mare? Less expense in the long run really and much better shot at getting something of good quality.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Another thought on breeding.. sometimes you can lease a very good broodmare for breeding. After the foal is weaned, she goes back to the owner.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

Breeding more for temperment than looks. But there are some good ideas here on buying one of the studs foals or leasing a mare.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Im sorry, but your priorities are not in the right place. You want to breed for a PtHA show horse. But would prefer to breed for "temperment more then looks" If you looking to be competitive in the show ring...you MUST have a conformationally correct horse to do so. Neither of these mare should ever be bred, or even be considered for breeding. Too many faults.

Why would anyone buy a lame horse that is known to have problems...problems that very well could be GENETIC, therefore hereditary, and could be passed onto the foal...

Take a step back and think things through before making a rash decision.

Buying a foal, yearling or, 2 year old already on the ground that is flashy and colorful, has the temperment your wanting and the conformation to be competitve isnt that far fetched. Especially in this economy. 

Ontop of that, you dont have to wait as long, spend money the the mare, wait for the foal, extra food, wait for the foal, shots, stud fee, insemination fees...and...Wait for the foal. There is a ton of potential out there to purchase without adding more mediocer foals to the world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I will add this... 

The best breeders will often breed outstanding mares to outstanding stallions. They will do this understanding what bloodlines really work together. They will spend thousands to produce a foal...

..and the foal is mediocre. 

OTOH they will also have some horses that may not be as stellar.. but are really good.. and they will breed those too with the same depth of money and pedigree search (because it is their business) and one of them will be the next Secretariat. 

I know. I have been involved in the industry. I have seen it.

Never breed any animals that you do not research both phenotype and genotype.. and understand the thing deeply. Breeding is understanding more than genetics... more than horses.. more than what you want. Breeding is a science and a study and should never be taken lightly. 

Not saying you are. Just saying it for anyone who comes across this thread.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd also be concerned about the level of care the cremello has been getting... Founder, cresty, ribby w/belly, rubbed out tail, not encouraged to carry a rider in good form... Def IR and def broken down from plain old ignorance, imo. A good parasite control program is NOT rocket science. Poor, tolerant girl. 

Can't comment to the first horse as the pics are essentially nil.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

